

Bridge Busting - 1990 - RiderOfGiraffes
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2010/10/11/

======
CountHackulus
I remember watching this with my family a long time ago. Always interesting to
see what people will come up with. In the later years it really started
converging to a few solutions, but it was always nice to see the really out of
the box designs succeed or fail.

------
dotBen
As soon as I saw the photo I doing this in the last year of Primary School (UK
equiv of Junior School) - then realized that it would have been around 1990.

Now I know where the inspiration for the teacher to set this challenge to the
class coma from.

------
Luc
A quick Google for "The Science of Architecture" turned up results in several
library catalogues around the world, though none close to me.

I really enjoyed the videos. Now I want to tinker with balsa - bridges seem to
be intrinsically beautiful.

